
ASK: Slack Stats DM vs. Public vs. Private – Whats It Mean? - social_quotient
I started doing a bit of analysis on how we are using slack and found that we have the following usage<p>Total Messages
80% public channels, 4% private channels, 17% DMs<p>I compared this to a client team we also have access to and noticed they have<p>Total Messages
12% public channels, 11% private channels, 77% DMs<p>While I&#x27;m sure there are a ton of ways to use and think about using slack , we all took notice that the DM ratio is so high meaning that most of the conversation is private between team members.<p>Since this is a metric I don&#x27;t know what to do with I thought I would ask what sort of numbers other people have.
======
social_quotient
I sent this same message to SLACK directly and got back an interesting reply.

"Very interesting indeed! While I don't have specific numbers to provide to
you, I can say with confidence that the way your team is using Slack is how we
intended it to be used. Because one of the benefits of Slack involves being
able to access the team's conversations, we recommend keeping conversations in
public channels as much as possible."

Still really curious what some of you in the wild are seeing. Thx!

